# Peculiar Buzzing



## Chickenstrip (21/4/20)

I bought a mod off of the forum fairly recently. It was 3 months old but immaculate and hardly used. It's still pretty great condition but can't be more than 6 months old. 

Today I leaned against the mod and noticed a light buzzing sound. It's only present when the mods screen is lit. 

Has anyone else encountered this and has it ever been an issue? It's not loud and only audible when you place it against your ear. The mod still works as it should.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (21/4/20)

What mod is it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (21/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I bought a mod off of the forum fairly recently. It was 3 months old but immaculate and hardly used. It's still pretty great condition but can't be more than 6 months old.
> 
> Today I leaned against the mod and noticed a light buzzing sound. It's only present when the mods screen is lit.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this and has it ever been an issue? It's not loud and only audible when you place it against your ear. The mod still works as it should.



Had same thing with the SX mini q mini. This is normal and a known issue(If you can call it that)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (21/4/20)

There has been a few devices released lately that have a buzz when vaping. Apparently all devices give a buzzing but most have good damping so it can't be heard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (21/4/20)

Timwis said:


> There has been a few devices released lately that have a buzz when vaping. Apparently all devices give a buzzing but most have good damping so it can't be heard!


Of course i mean regulated devices!


----------



## Adephi (21/4/20)

Happens with both my pulse mods. Very faint but its there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (21/4/20)

Adephi said:


> Happens with both my pulse mods. Very faint but its there.


If you only just noticed that it's now going to bug you till you can get it out of your head and stop listening for it!


----------



## Adephi (21/4/20)

Timwis said:


> If you only just noticed that it's now going to bug you till you can get it out of your head and stop listening for it!



I noticed it a while back. Had the mod in my hand leaning against my head so its just by chance. Thought it was head making a noise at first. Then I thought it was the battery about to go. Then realised its the screen. Think it to do with the frequency ofvthe screen or something. Electrical boffins might know more.

If it's so loud that it bugs you there might be something wrong with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (21/4/20)

Adephi said:


> I noticed it a while back. Had the mod in my hand leaning against my head so its just by chance. Thought it was head making a noise at first. Then I thought it was the battery about to go. Then realised its the screen. Think it to do with the frequency ofvthe screen or something. Electrical boffins might know more.
> 
> If it's so loud that it bugs you there might be something wrong with it.


No, nothing wrong just down to poor damping, the screen is one of many things that give off buzzing, the most annoying if it can be heard is when actually vaping with devices like the Gemm pod 25W (the one that isn't actually a pod but budget out and about device that comes with disposable tanks). Just took a vape from the Brunhilde MTL RTA on top of Cold Steel 100, Vape in Church RTA with silent device but if the internals of the Cold Steel were fitted inside the Gemm 25W (i know it's not possible no screen etc but i'm sure you can see what i'm getting at) the Gemm 25W would still buzz when taking a vape, poor damping, Cold Steel, excellent damping!


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>





Noise is just interference from electrical signals. In most cases it's fine,but in some it can get worse. Like certain car audio setups. A suppressor is fitted to dampen or remove the interfering signals.
What mod is it ? @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (21/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I bought a mod off of the forum fairly recently. It was 3 months old but immaculate and hardly used. It's still pretty great condition but can't be more than 6 months old.
> 
> Today I leaned against the mod and noticed a light buzzing sound. It's only present when the mods screen is lit.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this and has it ever been an issue? It's not loud and only audible when you place it against your ear. The mod still works as it should.



I dont think its a problem @Chickenstrip if the mod is otherwise working normally

My trusty Sig 100 plus does the same
I can't hear it when vaping - but if I put my ear on it then I can hear a slight buzz when the screen is on. It goes off when the mod auto switches off the screen.

Nothing wrong with my Sig - its been a reliably trusty daily for about 5 years now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/4/20)

It's a Tesla WYE80.

Certainly not audible unless you've got it against your ear and the screen is lit. Definitely not worrying me, just thought I'd ask to see if it was a common issue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (21/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> It's a Tesla WYE80.
> 
> Certainly not audible unless you've got it against your ear and the screen is lit. Definitely not worrying me, just thought I'd ask to see if it was a common issue.


Or in other words "Lockdown Boredom"!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> It's a Tesla WYE80.
> 
> Certainly not audible unless you've got it against your ear and the screen is lit. Definitely not worrying me, just thought I'd ask to see if it was a common issue.


Then there's nothing to worry about. What happens when the screen lights up is more current being produced by the chip. Certain mods does the same when you increase wattage to the highest wattage the board produces and sometimes to the least.
If you dim the screen it should be less noticeable when you hold it to your ear.


----------



## blujeenz (21/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I bought a mod off of the forum fairly recently. It was 3 months old but immaculate and hardly used. It's still pretty great condition but can't be more than 6 months old.
> 
> Today I leaned against the mod and noticed a light buzzing sound. It's only present when the mods screen is lit.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this and has it ever been an issue? It's not loud and only audible when you place it against your ear. The mod still works as it should.



Its normal, encountered this back in 2015.
Even my Pulse 80w does it with the screen lit, part and parcel of regulated mods.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/is-your-itaste-svd-buzzing.t17760/


> Finally I figured out what it is, the PWM runs at a low frequency (33hz?) which you can only hear if you hold your ear against the mod case while firing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

